# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Is there a modern reliable ute?

## Barefoot

I'm looking at replacing the wagon soon with something 1-2yrs old.
Casting my eye over the usual suspects I can't help but wonder if any of them are going to be reliable (ie just typical service maintainence) for 7-8yrs or am I kidding myself with the current bunch? Everything seems to have injector issues and the wagons getting bigger but the metals getting thinner.
Is there a model that trully is consistantly better?

----------


## BRADS

You looked at the old model ranger?
We've had ours since 07 from new,
Only cost regular servicing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Certanly not the current crop of hiluxes, more issues than all the old models put together

----------


## Barefoot

> You looked at the old model ranger?
> We've had ours since 07 from new,
> Only cost regular servicing


Am told that I can't get anything smaller than the current shape hilux I have at the mo (someone likes to travel with the kitchen sink).
Oh and the package has arrived safely  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> Certanly not the current crop of hiluxes, more issues than all the old models put together


Meh is called a warranty! Im getten the new model when it comes out  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## CreepingDeath

Stx navara? Dont kniw alot about them but me mate just got an 09 4lt petrol and I gies like a cut cat.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kokako

> Certanly not the current crop of hiluxes, more issues than all the old models put together



What about the 4 cylinder petrol or the V6 petrol?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Meh is called a warranty! Im getten the new model when it comes out


Fine if you can buy new every couple of years.

----------


## Rushy

Go Great Wall Stu.  They are so cheap they are almost disposable.  Ha ha ha ha can just see you rocking up to work in one

----------


## veitnamcam

I was going to say that but figured I would get burned

----------


## Barefoot

> Go Great Wall Stu.  They are so cheap they are almost disposable.  Ha ha ha ha can just see you rocking up to work in one


I can see one of the guys parking a digger on it to put me out of my misery  :Grin:

----------


## longrange308

from what i see rangers are the pick of the bunch, just change fuel filters like you read the bible and you will be sweet ie every 10k

----------


## Twoshotkill

What about a 4.5L v8 diesel

----------


## Barefoot

Need double cab and canopy otherwise that is on the wishlist.
Will try and test drive an Amarok and a BT50 tomorrow if the morning stop in the office goes smoothly.
I see the Amaroks have a fair bit of Galv in them.
Rangers seem to be asking a premium over the Mazda purely for the looks!

----------


## Spanners

The prob you have with ANY modern HP common rail diesel is that 5ppm of water WILL destroy your fuel system and worse. 
Run a racor filter post fuel filter and you will be ok and check it each fill
You can go a fuel company if you can PROVE the water come from them. 
Ie keep receipts in glove box, only fill up from 1 brand and run the racor. 
If the water in fuel light goes off its too late
Should be 'its fucked' light

----------


## longrange308

> You can go a fuel company if you can PROVE the water come from them.


good luck with that one

----------


## big_foot

My last crew used the later model hilux's. One blew a gear box at 45k an the rest needed at least one injector by 100k.

Currently we use the Navaras, STX 6spd manual and a 450 auto. The STX goes hard, the 450's got plently of grunt but the autos a bit sluggish. Both pretty reliable for bush hacks.

The new mazda are just f'ing ugly.

----------


## Spanners

> good luck with that one


Really?
One of my best mates is the top diesel fuel tech in Australasia and does it all the time for customers.  
You would very surprised at what comes out of the pump and what does damage. 

But what would I know... Not as if I've been purifying fuel for use for the last 15yrs or anything...

----------


## longrange308

> My last crew used the later model hilux's. One blew a gear box at 45k an the rest needed at least one injector by 100k.
> 
> Currently we use the Navaras, STX 6spd manual and a 450 auto. The STX goes hard, the 450's got plently of grunt but the autos a bit sluggish. Both pretty reliable for bush hacks.
> 
> The new mazda are just f'ing ugly.


shit only 1 injector by 100k must of got a good one :Grin: 
only thing that gets me on the nissans is the price on the fuel filter

----------


## Spanners

> Iv been told its a non issue if you run two fuel filters. I was not convinced. I think I have water in my fuel tank at present. My 1HZ does not really care.


Big difference between a fuel filter and a water separator. The 1HZ is like the old 2.8. Will eat anything, but its not common rail, not HP and doesn't have high speed plungers in the pump...

----------


## longrange308

> Really?
> One of my best mates is the top diesel fuel tech in Australasia and does it all the time for customers.  
> You would very surprised at what comes out of the pump and what does damage. 
> 
> But what would I know... Not as if I've been purifying fuel for use for the last 15yrs or anything...


i know it takes fuck all to root  them
whats his number?? never had any luck with them 1st thing they blame is your tanks

----------


## Spanners

Pump/tanks same same
If you're serious pm me and I'll pass on his details for a chat
A racor is a water filter. That's a better indicator than a fucked donk

----------


## Spanners

> I should have been clearer. I was talking about two fuel filters on the common rail trucks. 
> 
> The 1HZ comment was just me rambling.


Same
Another filter is not a water trap
A water trap however is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

And a 2 litre diesel twin turbo, hair dryers to get the KWs with a size 20 shoe attached, no thanks unless yr a townie guy

----------


## Maca49

Changed from BP after injector probs in my Colorado, now use Z and it's a diff vehicle, someone said Caltex is the berries but no stations,Mobil is meant to be the worse.

----------


## Happy

There really isn't anything exciting too buy in that market at present Shame as its a popular segment .

----------


## Rushy

> Changed from BP after injector probs in my Colorado, now use Z and it's a diff vehicle, someone said Caltex is the berries but no stations,Mobil is meant to be the worse.


Isn't Z the old Caltex?

----------


## Barefoot

z is shell.

----------


## samba

Iv Heard nothing bad about new Isuzu.  The new hilux is getting a bad rap the fact is there is more of them on the road than most new utes there % of problems is smaller than the rest. If it were me tho id probably be looking at the new VW or Ranger.

----------


## Rushy

> z is shell.


Yep saw that I was wrong this morning when I went past the Caltex on Lincoln Road.  Sows you how much attention I pay to other service stations as I have only used BP for years.

----------


## Maca49

Yep Rushy I had a BP card for yrs and then Z opened just up the road so I changed and i think its better diesel. I am a little big skeptical as I worked for Fuelquip for a while and I know if needed they share fuel between the companies so you could be getting anything. But Z diesel seems to be cleaner

----------


## Maca49

Go Mitsy new one has an awesome warranty, I think its the only way they can sell them? Ranger I think but with arrogant sales people and supply promises broken Ill probably be getting another Colorado

----------


## Rushy

> Yep Rushy I had a BP card for yrs and then Z opened just up the road so I changed and i think its better diesel. I am a little big skeptical as I worked for Fuelquip for a while and I know if needed they share fuel between the companies so you could be getting anything. But Z diesel seems to be cleaner


I am on 91 petrol now so less of a consideration for me.

----------


## scottrods

All the ChCh diesel is crap. Trucks get flushed out and left to dry in the "sun" in lyttleton. Same depot delivering to all stations. So you can't really call any station better than the next.

----------


## Spudattack

Yep, I am all for the VW Amarok, nearly managed to wangle one from work instead of a Mazda 6(bugger!) 
I realise some will be sceptical of their "new fangled" twin turbo 2l diesels, but they seem to be proving themselves reliable in the harsh conditions over in Africa where they are incredibly popular and taking quite a big chunk of the market from the Hi-Lux.

----------


## Barefoot

Took the Amarok for a spin before the rain set in, very nice. Quoted ground clearance is bullshit, but you won't rip the fuel line off them like the hilux
Good space in front, so so leg room in back seat. Engine fine nothing special to my mind in performance but behaves nicely. Clutch was a little heavy, gearbox not to clunky.
Typical service costs no worse than elsewhere certainly better than some.
Was offered what I consider an acceptable deal.

Hopefully have time to drive ranger/BT50 in weekend.

----------


## Gibo

> Took the Amarok for a spin before the rain set in, very nice. Quoted ground clearance is bullshit, but you won't rip the fuel line off them like the hilux
> Good space in front, so so leg room in back seat. Engine fine nothing special to my mind in performance but behaves nicely. Clutch was a little heavy, gearbox not to clunky.
> Typical service costs no worse than elsewhere certainly better than some.
> Was offered what I consider an acceptable deal.
> 
> Hopefully have time to drive ranger/BT50 in weekend.


Hey Barefoot let me know if you go with Nissan or VW. Mate works at Farmer Auto Vilage in Mt here and may be able to at least chuck in some extra's?

----------


## Ryan

> Yep, I am all for the VW Amarok, nearly managed to wangle one from work instead of a Mazda 6(bugger!) 
> I realise some will be sceptical of their "new fangled" twin turbo 2l diesels, but they seem to be proving themselves reliable in the harsh conditions over in Africa where they are incredibly popular and taking quite a big chunk of the market from the Hi-Lux.


The name doesn't translate well into Zulu-Afrikaans  :Psmiley:

----------


## 308

At risk of appearing terribly dense - are you guys all talking specifically diesels? Petrol not in the picture?

I've just gone the other way being fed up with RUCs  but I can put in a good word for my previous Isuzu diesel - damn thing wouldn't die and fate knows I certainly tried

----------


## Maca49

Hard to get a petrol new petrol ute, clunky gearbox in a VW is nothing new my wife has a golf wtf with those gearboxes, repaired under warranty at 15,000 k $4ks worth! Even now just not nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea,list of petrol 4wd utes anyone?

----------


## Happy

New Ranger 6 speed boxes are falling over a bit Mates been overhauled and told common Under Warranty

----------


## Maca49

Anyone got an opinion on the new 2.8 Colorado ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Old man is umming and ahhing about upgrading to the new more power smaller motor one.
He is dubious about the amount of power and torque they are screwing out of it, I can see his point when 4stroke motocross bikes recently came on the scene they were grenades but are a lot better now.

But its not new technology,Europe has been enjoying powerful efficient diesels for years, we have been held back by the quality of our fuel(and still are)

----------


## veitnamcam

I like that plan, mechanical injection=bulletproof

----------


## JoshC

100 series cruiser. Drive brilliantly, reliable as. Wouldn't own anything else until all these 'new' vehicles prove reliable. My last d4d hilux cost me as much as the truck in repairs over two years. Heap of shit.

----------


## R93

Done over 200,000 KM in 3 sheep shaggers. Never had an issue with anything. Wouldnt be dumb enough to buy one second hand, unless I knew it. Never ever had any dramas with any toyota's I have owned to be honest. Petrol or diesel.
Must have just fluked good vehicles for the last 30 years :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

Petrol? Get a Porsche Cayenne and cut the back off it :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Good run r93. Bit like my old man and his mitsi's when he had them

My hilux was a dog, rattles, knocks and everytme it went for a service seething major needed done. Then it blew up.

----------


## R93

> Good run r93. Bit like my old man and his mitsi's when he had them
> 
> My hilux was a dog, rattles, knocks and everytme it went for a service seething major needed done. Then it blew up.


I have heard of all sorts of things going wrong with them. I seriously reckon I just fluke good ones.
I haven't even got or had an inline water trap on any of mine. May look into it.

----------


## Barefoot

> Yea,list of petrol 4wd utes anyone?


Great Wall   :Grin: 
And Mitsi probably still do a 4wd one

----------


## 308

Great Wall? Get real.

----------


## JoshC

What's the co you got them off tussock?

----------


## Maca49

Test drives today with the ranger and Colorado, I think yr right VC to much from to small with the Colorado, like those 5 cylinders of the ranger and auto means don't worry about the gearbox, yep old man syndrome

----------


## L.R

> Its got a smiley face beside it. Means hes joking. So he is real. 
> 
> Im spitting tacks and daggers and ranting and raving because the left swivel hub rebuild kit I got here for a good price, is more than an aussie outfit on trademe charges for BOTH sides even with freight. Aaargh! Full rebuild with all the seals and bearings including wheel bearings = $240 for both sides. How much would that cost on a new ute? 
> 
> On the bright side, they have all the rebuild kits listed. My transfer case is going to cost $260 for example and there are multiple sets of instructions online on how to do it.


It would cost nothing on a new ute because they wouldn't be fucked for one and if they were to need replacing the dealer would be paying for it. To easy, fuck old shit vehicles just get a new one every 3 years and make servicing and repairs someone else's problem.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It would cost nothing on a new ute because they wouldn't be fucked for one and if they were to need replacing the dealer would be paying for it. To easy, fuck old shit vehicles just get a new one every 3 years and make servicing and repairs someone else's problem.


I wish i could buy a new landcruiser every 3 years!
Actually even once!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

I'm looking at a petrol this time round
By the time you take road tax and rego into account you have to do a lot more miles in a diesel to make it cost effective.

----------


## L.R

Once you have bought it initially its only a top up every three years. You loose bugger all on a 4wd ute costs less than 5k a year in depreciation. And you save on not paying for service and repair costs. Most people won't even use a set of tyres in 3 years.

----------


## Spudattack

I all seriousness though, my cocky neighbour has one of those Ssang Yong utes with the Mercedes motors, he is on his second one, the first he put 300000kms on and said it never gave him a days trouble (and he is a bit of a rough bastard!), they cost stuff all and he says the servicing and warrantee is excellent and they gave him a great trade in to get him into a new one.

Ugly as fuck though, that's all that would put me off!

----------


## Maca49

Had a look at the ranger today, seems the berries in auto 4x4, just going thru the pricing $60k on the lot.
I'll be interested in the quotation, I think I should get about $8k off that. Lot of moola

----------


## Maca49

> I all seriousness though, my cocky neighbour has one of those Ssang Yong utes with the Mercedes motors, he is on his second one, the first he put 300000kms on and said it never gave him a days trouble (and he is a bit of a rough bastard!), they cost stuff all and he says the servicing and warrantee is excellent and they gave him a great trade in to get him into a new one.
> 
> Ugly as fuck though, that's all that would put me off!


You have to have some pride, like the Mazda god I couldn't drive something like that, mechanicals are the same though

----------


## Barefoot

Drove the manual ranger today. Lots of oomff, gearbox is rubbish. Waiting list for auto is LOOOOOOONNNG.
They don't seem interested in discounts as they can't get the stock. They are even getting sticker price on demos.
They wanted $4K for a canopy and liner!!
Plenty of legroom in the back but expect them to have back pain instead.
Positives -  has all the bells and whistles, seems to have been put together well, although I would be happier if the fuel tank didn't hang below the chassis line.

But have been offered a screaming deal on a pre-reg Amarok so am to revisit them . . . .

----------


## Rushy

Barefoot we can use my car to go down in July if you don't have things sorted by then

----------


## JoshC

I like those Amaroks, done up they look neat. Small though (coming from a landcruiser). And the little high performance motor scares me somewhat. 

Don't hear much about the D-max, anyone got one? They look good done up too.

You're comments about the Ranger gearbox Barefoot made me think, and now you mentioned it, yes they do have a shitty feeling gearbox (Couriers/rangers biggest downfall for years). Don't know about the upolstery and paint work either though...I drove my mates one a fair bit in the weekend, it has only 30,000kms on it and the steering wheel and gear knob are well worn and polished, seats starting to fall to bits even with black duck covers on, paint work around the door sills are worn through, and they have bloody noisey motors. I was a bit disappointed because I really like them.

When the day comes I think I'll be replacing the 100 series when she hits 350,000kms with a newer 100 series  :Grin:  The 200's have lots of issues and are too nice to offroad in, and the common rails scare the crap out of me, so that puts me off the 70/78's as well.

----------


## Barefoot

You'll probably make me drive anyway Rushy   :Have A Nice Day: 
I would hope it's all sorted by then, cleaning up the hilux next week to sell, so I better sort something.

Birthday go well? Didn't hear of any police call outs up your way so it must have been a relaxed affair

----------


## Barefoot

> You're comments about the Ranger gearbox Barefoot made me think, and now you mentioned it, yes they do have a shitty feeling gearbox (Couriers/rangers biggest downfall for years). Don't know about the upolstery and paint work either though...


I did wonder about the exposed stitching look they are running with
They come with a 5 yr corrosion warranty. Does that mean the paint will fall off but it won't rust  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> You'll probably make me drive anyway Rushy


No need.  I know the way to Murupara

----------


## Maca49

Geez guys you spoiled my day with my eyes set on a Ranger, sold my ute yesterday and now decisions on a new one, oh well Ill sleep on it!

----------


## Barefoot

I'd still pick it over a hilux, navara . . . .
But don't expect to walk in dictate terms to your local dealer unless you have a particularly compliant one.

----------


## Maca49

I'll check a toy sr5 tomorrow

----------


## Spanners

ST-X with a Steiny black box 
Smoke the cars on the rd too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Steinys come in a green box !  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Old technology apart from the 550

----------


## Maca49

> ST-X with a Steiny black box 
> Smoke the cars on the rd too


Until it shits the bottom end, and I'd be driving in an outdated cab

----------


## Spanners

> Until it shits the bottom end, and I'd be driving in an outdated cab


But you're going to check out a SR5???
No power with the same cab for how many years not to mention the most fuel system issues out of the lot. 
Haven't heard of bottom end issues. The ZD30 would crack heads if cooked though - no surprises there. 

Mates had black box in his last Hilux and the ST now. Est 170kw
Prob gets the biggest hiding out of any in NZ. He's an animal and its a test/demo vehicle for the box

----------


## L.R

Spanners has your mate got a website?

----------


## Barefoot

Amarok ordered, pick it up next week when the canopy/ towbar etc is on.
I was an offer I couldn't refuse (and no horse heads in the bed were required).
If I towed lots of heavy stuff I probably would have gone with the Ranger.

Anyone interested in an '06 Hilux?

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners has your mate got a website?


Diesel and Turbo
Box is a Steinbour (sp?)

----------


## Barefoot

Steinbauer
Supposed to rather good . . .

----------


## 308

When you say sheep shaggers are you talking about Hilux's?

Not trying to be funny but I genuinely don't know what you mean





> Done over 200,000 KM in 3 sheep shaggers. Never had an issue with anything. Wouldnt be dumb enough to buy one second hand, unless I knew it. Never ever had any dramas with any toyota's I have owned to be honest. Petrol or diesel.
> Must have just fluked good vehicles for the last 30 years

----------


## R93

> When you say sheep shaggers are you talking about Hilux's?
> 
> Not trying to be funny but I genuinely don't know what you mean


Yup. They got the name from the ad with the bulls driving one around.

----------


## 7mmsaum

http://youtu.be/YpI0q52wHxg

----------


## Samsbuddy

Don't buy any of the later model hilux utes, mine is three years old done 130,000km, new engine, injectors, gearbox failed due to wires rubbing making it skip from top to first, over heated a lot while towing...a 5.5m boat so well inside its capabilities I would have thought.
This is my last hilux as the one before that was a shitter as well,
Now amorok fan, can't beat em,

----------


## 308

So I figure from this thread there are two vehicle strategies to use:-

1 Buy new, stay abreast of the current models, trade-in and do everything by the book, let the dealer take the risk of bad design/manufacturing faults.
2 Stick with 15-20 year old models purchased off old buggers who had them for ages but ran up sod-all kms on them. Replace wearable parts as required. By that time most faults will be a known quantity and will probably have their own enthusiasts website..

I'm in group 2 but I can certainly understand the rationale of Group 1

----------


## username

Just brought a 07 nissan navara adventura and i get wood every time i drive it.

----------


## Rushy

> Just brought a 07 nissan navara adventura and i get wood every time i drive it.


So is that the recipe to give more power to the pecker?

----------


## andyanimal31

> So I figure from this thread there are two vehicle strategies to use:-
> 
> 1 Buy new, stay abreast of the current models, trade-in and do everything by the book, let the dealer take the risk of bad design/manufacturing faults.
> 2 Stick with 15-20 year old models purchased off old buggers who had them for ages but ran up sod-all kms on them. Replace wearable parts as required. By that time most faults will be a known quantity and will probably have their own enthusiasts website..
> 
> I'm in group 2 but I can certainly understand the rationale of Group 1


I myself am in group 2
My battle truck is now twenty years old the trusty old ln106 sr5 2.8 tractor.I have looked at replacing it but if i had a flash truck i would be spewing as with fencing i am always getting dings and scratches.
I had to replace a steering arm and do all the spring shackle bushes to get a warrant the other day but other than that not a problem.
The last two months i have been doing a thousand ks a week building a cattle  feedlot in Bulls and would jump in it tommorow and go to the bottom of the south island
with no qualms.
I have a surf turbo i am going to stick on it so that should sort out the painfull trailer towing problem and keeping a lookout for a suitable bull bar as the old alloy hoop one has fallen to bits.
Oh i almost forgot that model is one of the few with an electric odometer!

----------


## Maca49

Got my new Ford Ranger end of last week, went to Hamilton yesterday. Gotta say it exceeds my expectations. Piss offs are the sunglasses holder, why did they bother, nothing fits in it, and the running boards easy way to break a leg.but that engine is great, quiet and plenty of grunt. Got a 6 speed auto. No regrets

----------


## rob270

Nice truck, If you are prepare to feed it oil,they eventually take up at around 30-40,000 km. Starter motors are also a problem because they are located within the valley and (die from heat exposure) 24 hour change out because it requires major surgery to replace, chassis rails cracking, Many of the property owners I know swear by the 6 cylinder diesel turbo in the old tojo over the v8 model.
Better still the 4.2lt turbo diesel coil cab Patrol can't kill them with a stick!!!

Cheer's Very Bias

----------


## BRADS

> Got my new Ford Ranger end of last week, went to Hamilton yesterday. Gotta say it exceeds my expectations. Piss offs are the sunglasses holder, why did they bother, nothing fits in it, and the running boards easy way to break a leg.but that engine is great, quiet and plenty of grunt. Got a 6 speed auto. No regrets


Did you not like the manual ?
The sunglasses holder is a joke :Sad:

----------


## striker

> Got my new Ford Ranger end of last week, went to Hamilton yesterday. Gotta say it exceeds my expectations. Piss offs are the sunglasses holder, why did they bother, nothing fits in it, and the running boards easy way to break a leg.but that engine is great, quiet and plenty of grunt. Got a 6 speed auto. No regrets


Ill let ya know how the bosses one goes, he's about 35000km a head of ya and it gets used some serious offroad mining and quarry situations. Its a nice truck to drive on the road, plenty of power thats for sure

----------


## Maca49

> Did you not like the manual ?
> The sunglasses holder is a joke


6 speed manual no thanks get RSI real quick, sun glass holder is only big enough to hold my normal glasses, have Adidas with bi focal inserts, bloody useless!

----------


## Maca49

Oh Fark forgot it a Ford, but oh yeah that 5 cylinder diesel is sweet, instead of that bloody clatter from the Colorado and the vibration under acceleration was a joke. If I could have the Ford mechanical and the Holden interior I be really happy. But it's the only ute with a 5 star ancap rating?

----------


## Gibo

> 6 speed manual no thanks get RSI real quick, sun glass holder is only big enough to hold my normal glasses, have Adidas with bi focal inserts, bloody useless!


Shit they must be sweet if the only problem is the sunnie holder! Whats wrong with your forehead when not in use??? :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

When you wear glasses full time and have prescription sunnies it a pain. I have to have sunnies on my fore head and glasses on my eyes, maybe would look a bit gay even at my age or people would make derogatory remarks and hurt my feelings!

----------


## Gibo

> When you wear glasses full time and have prescription sunnies it a pain. I have to have sunnies on my fore head and glasses on my eyes, maybe would look a bit gay even at my age or people would make derogatory remarks and hurt my feelings!


Fair call. I would most likely be one to laugh! :Wink:

----------

